# Mission Riot vs Mission Craze



## ClevelandBaller (Jun 9, 2012)

I am a 15 year old beginner, and I'm looking at buying either the Mission Riot or the Craze. Is the Riot worth and extra $100, or should I start off with just the Craze and get a nicer bow later?

Thanks!

Edit: Just realized I posted this in the wrong place


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

Riot for a 15 year old. the craze is just too small. Trust me ive shot one and im 14


----------



## rt racing (May 27, 2012)

know a 24 year old bought the craze and loves it. took a nice black bear with it last year. shoot them both and go with what feels right


----------



## robert678 (Jun 30, 2012)

Craze


----------



## Chelsey Day (Dec 1, 2008)

im 16 and love the craze. we did play with a Riot when my dads friends son was looking at them and it was heavy but other then that it felt like it drew the same. I like the shortness of the bow for hunting in a ground blind


----------

